# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Πλοια και δρομολογια στα πρωτα χρονια της Κρητικης Ακτοπλοιας Χατζηγρηγορακη

## Nicholas Peppas

Η _Κρητικη Ακτοπλοια Χατζηγρηγορακη_ ηταν σε ανθηση απο το 1898 μεχρι το 1910.

Εδω παρουσιαζουμε δυο δρομολογια των πλοιων της στις 30 Αυγουστου και 15 Οκτωβριου 1903. Το πρωτο πλοιο ειναι το *Θετις* που αγορασαν απο τον McDowall.

19030830 Thetis.jpg

19031015 Hatzigrigor.jpg
Στο τελευταιο δρομολογιο το χωριο _Σισι_ ειναι εξη χιλιομετρα απο την Νεαπολη και το _Αρβη_ ειναι καμμια δεκαρια χιλιομετρα απο τον _Ανω Βιαννο_!

K.jpg

Η _Κρητικη Ακτοπλοια Χατζηγρηγορακη_ ηταν σε ανθηση απο το 1898 μεχρι το 1910.

Και ενα δρομολογιο στις 20 Σεπτεμβριου 1903.

19030920 Hatz.jpg

Ο πλοιοκτητης Γεωργιος Ιωσηφ Χατζηγρηγορακης ηταν ενας απο τους ηγετες της Κρητικης κοινωνιας. Καταγομενος απο το Ρεθυμνο, διετελεσε υποπροξενος της Ρωσιας την περιοδο 1896β’1898 και προσπαθησε να βοηθησει στην καθοδο των Ρωσων στο Ρεθυμνο.
Αργοτερα σπουδασε ιατρικη και εξελεγη βουλευτης της Κρητης απο το Ρεθυμνο. Ηταν μεγαλος αντιπαλος του Ελευθεριου Βενιζελου.
____________________________
Διαβαστε επισης τα αρθρα απο το συνεδριο

*Ρωσικη Παρουσια στο Ρεθυμνο 1897β’1909
Ρέθυμνο, 19β’21 Οκτωβρίου 2007*
_________
•    Μ. Ε. Δετορακης, Γεωργιος Ιωσηφ Χατζηγρηγορακης, Υποπροξενος των Ρωσων στο Ρεθυμνο
•    Βασιλης Σιμιτζης, Το Ρωσικο Ταχυδρομειο στο Ρεθυμνο
•    Μανος Περακης, *Αποπειρες για την καθιερωση ακτοπλοικης συγκοινωνιας στα χρονια της Κρητικης Πολιτειας*

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Νικόλα, πολύ ενδιαφέρον!

Έχεις μήπως ένα link για τα θέματα του συνεδρίου;




> Η _Κρητικη Ακτοπλοια Χατζηγρηγορακη_ ηταν σε ανθηση απο το 1898 μεχρι το 1910.
> 
> Και ενα δρομολογιο στις 20 Σεπτεμβριου 1903.
> 
> 19030920 Hatz.jpg
> 
> Ο πλοιοκτητης Γεωργιος Ιωσηφ Χατζηγρηγορακης ηταν ενας απο τους ηγετες της Κρητικης κοινωνιας. Καταγομενος απο το Ρεθυμνο, διετελεσε υποπροξενος της Ρωσιας την περιοδο 1896−1898 και προσπαθησε να βοηθησει στην καθοδο των Ρωσων στο Ρεθυμνο.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φίλε Νικόλα, πολύ ενδιαφέρον!
>  Έχεις μήπως ένα link για τα θέματα του συνεδρίου;



*Επιστημονικό Συνέδριο 
Η Ρωσική Παρουσία στο Ρέθυμνο 1897-1909

* ΙΕΡΑ ΜΗΤΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ ΡΕΘΥΜΝΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΛΟΠΟΤΑΜΟΥ
ΝΟΜΑΡΧΙΑΚΗ ΑΥΤΟΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗ ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΥ
ΔΗΜΟΣ ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΥ
ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΗ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΘΗΚΗ ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΥ
ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΛΑΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΥ










> Η Ρωσική Παρουσία στο Ρέθυμνο 1897-1909
> Εργασίες συνεδρίου:Αίθουσα Περιηγητικής Λέσχης
> Έκθεση Κειμηλίων και Ενθυμημάτων: Αίθουσα Αγίου Φραγκίσκου
> 19-21 Οκτωβρίου 2007
> 
> 
> Η Οργανωτική Επιτροπή του Επιστημονικού Συνεδρίου "Η ΡΩΣΙΚΗ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ 1897-1909" έχει την τιμή να σας προσκαλέσει στις εργασίες του, στην Αίθουσα Περιηγητικής Λέσχης Ρεθύμνου, στις 19-21 Οκτωβρίου 2007, καθώς και στην Έκθεση κειμηλίων και ενθυμημάτων, η οποία θα λειτουργήσει παράλληλα στην αίθουσα Αγίου Φραγκίσκου.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## giannisk88

Φίλε Νικόλα, αυτά είναι πραγματικά ντοκουμέντα μιας άλλης εποχής!!!
Μιλάμε ατέλειωτο το δρομολόγιο του βαποριιού αυτού!!!Σχεδόν οπου υπήρχε λιμάνι στη Κρήτη ήταν μέσα!!! Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ που μας γύρισες δεκάδες χρόνια πίσω!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Κι αλλο ενα ατμοπλοιο της εταιρειας Χατζηγρηγορακη, το *Ενωσις*

*3/ 5/ 1904* και  *5/8/1904

* 19040503 Enosis.jpg19040805 Enossis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω μια πρωτη ανακοινωση του *Θετις* απο τις 4 Μαιου 1902

19020504 Thetis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Η _Κρητικη Ακτοπλοια Χατζηγρηγορακη_ ηταν σε ανθηση απο το 1898 μεχρι το 1910.
> 
> Εδω παρουσιαζουμε δυο δρομολογια των πλοιων της στις 30 Αυγουστου και 15 Οκτωβριου 1903. Το πρωτο πλοιο ειναι το *Θετις* που αγορασαν απο τον McDowall.
> 
> 19030830 Thetis.jpg
> 
> 19031015 Hatzigrigor.jpg
> Στο τελευταιο δρομολογιο το χωριο _Σισι_ ειναι εξη χιλιομετρα απο την Νεαπολη και η _Αρβη_ ειναι καμμια δεκαρια χιλιομετρα απο τον _Ανω Βιαννο_!
> 
> K.jpg


Μου επεσε στα χερια παμπαλαια ....  καρτ ποσταλ της Αρβης της επαρχειας Βιαννου!!!  Για φαντασθειτε τι τυπωναν οι παππουδες μας!

arvi.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Πανέμορφη καρτ-ποστάλ από μια μαρτυρική περιοχή, καθώς στον Β' ΠΠ οι Γερμανοί κατέστρεψαν τη Βιάννο ως αντίποινα για την αντίσταση των κατοίκων της και εκτέλεσαν μεγάλο μέρος του πληθυσμού της.

----------

